# Who has stock : BFB Straight outta the toaster 3MG



## Yiannaki (19/7/16)

As per the title. 

Looking for 3mg of BFB Straight outta the toaster


----------



## skola (19/7/16)

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/bfb-straight-toaster-240ml/


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/16)

skola said:


> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/bfb-straight-toaster-240ml/



Thanks bud. Saw that, but its only 6mg


----------



## skola (19/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks bud. Saw that, but its only 6mg



Eish.. My bad.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

